# hotspot shield



## tracy7x7 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm using a hotspot shield for mac and it was running pretty well for a long time. However, since the day before yesterday, it can't get connected and just stay as "waiting for server" (appearing as a yellow button). I'm wondering if anyone has any idea what happened and how to fix it?

Thanks!


----------

